# FRP Loft Interior



## Dark*Star (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm designing a small loft for 8-12 pigeons. During my research I've seen many designs and features that I'd like to incorporate. One feature I have not seen but have considered is lining the loft interior with Fiber Reinforced Plastic to make cleaning easier. Has anyone done or heard of this? Thoughts?


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

it works great, everyone should use it. no negatives, other than it is so flexible, it is hard to hang on the wall without a backing of some kind.


----------

